# Whitesville Beach



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

How's that for a corny title?










This white stuff is becoming less and less rare lately, and I'm not sure how I feel about it.

Almost motivated myself to go tug on a fish by this afternoon until I walked out the door to load the kayak and noticed it had changed to sleet. No thanks.


----------



## firefighterhol (Jan 25, 2009)

all the snow seems to be a love hate relationship. my kids love it and i enjoy seeing them play in it. but i wish i was fishing.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

What? No fishing in the sleet? Doesnt sound like you at all.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

drumchaser said:


> What? No fishing in the sleet? Doesnt sound like you at all.


I guess it was the whole stopping and thinking part of the process that threw me off track.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice pic


----------

